# Larry Wilmore - WH Correspondents Dinner



## AWP (May 2, 2016)

I love this clip if for no other reason than he pisses off a bunch of journalists.






"I used to watch CNN a long time, back when it was a news network."


----------



## Devildoc (May 2, 2016)

That was funnier than hell.  He nailed everyone, and the "journalists" he razzed on were ticked.


----------



## AWP (May 2, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> That was funnier than hell.  He nailed everyone, and the "journalists" he razzed on were ticked.



Bingo. I actually liked a lot of his observations and the only bad part to me was his halting delivery. He dropped bodies across the news industry and spared no one. Calling the President "My ni***"* was awesome, BUT people were more outraged because he called out journalism in America today.

* - I'd type it out but don't feel like it appearing on a search or receiving complaints of being racist....for quoting someone. Ugh.


----------



## Brill (May 2, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Bingo. I actually liked a lot of his observations and the only bad part to me was his halting delivery. He dropped bodies across the news industry and spared no one. Calling the President "My ni***"* was awesome, BUT people were more outraged because he called out journalism in America today.
> 
> * - I'd type it out but don't feel like it appearing on a search or receiving complaints of being racist....for quoting someone. Ugh.



All in the name of progress.

White House press secretary defends Larry Wilmore’s use of the ‘n-word’ in addressing President Obama


----------



## TLDR20 (May 2, 2016)

lindy said:


> All in the name of progress.
> 
> White House press secretary defends Larry Wilmore’s use of the ‘n-word’ in addressing President Obama



What is your commentary? Are you upset about a joke?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 2, 2016)

The uncomfortable laughter and reaction shots of the audience are fantastic!

This very much makes me think back to the Amy Schumer video I posted a few days ago.

Is comedy only funny when you agree with what is being made fun of?  I thought this video was great because I agree with much of what is being made fun of. I HATED the Amy Schumer gun video because I disagree with her stance on guns.

I've mentioned Jon Stewart before, and I will again now. There were times he had me rolling in the floor laughing - when he was going after the current administration.

There were times I went weeks without watching him after he went after something I felt important - usually the gun issue.

Not sure what to make of this just yet, but it is interesting that it seems what offends us, has more to do with how we feel about the issue than anything else.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 2, 2016)

I thought this guy was funny although not really appropriate for the venue, still damn funny. That other Amy Schumer video just wasn't funny to me at all. As for an anti gun comic that I actually think is funny but disagree with the message...


----------



## Brill (May 2, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> What is your commentary? Are you upset about a joke?



I just don't think that particular joke was in good taste in that particular venue. Either the word is offensive or it's not.

I think attitudes of race have SIGNIFICANTLY changed from the 40's to present day, based on my personal interactions of my in-laws. Grandparents were pre-civil rights era and do see race whereas my kids do not at all. Race, religion, ethnic origin are not factors for them.


----------



## Totentanz (May 2, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The uncomfortable laughter and reaction shots of the audience are fantastic!
> 
> This very much makes me think back to the Amy Schumer video I posted a few days ago.
> 
> ...



From what I've seen of Schumer's work, she's just not funny... at all.  Regardless of the topic, she's straight-up lacking in talent.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 2, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The uncomfortable laughter and reaction shots of the audience are fantastic!
> 
> This very much makes me think back to the Amy Schumer video I posted a few days ago.
> 
> ...



This is exactly the point I was making in the other thread...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 2, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> This is exactly the point I was making in the other thread...



Yep.  Sometimes us old Marines need to be beat over the head a few times before we can see the trees through the ...?   Well whatever it is we see the trees through!


----------



## amlove21 (May 4, 2016)

Some people didnt like him, but he was a savage. Well done.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 4, 2016)

NPR did an interview with Larry Wilmore about his remarks.  It's a pretty good listen.
Larry Wilmore On 'Breaking Taboos' At The White House Correspondents' Dinner


----------



## Brill (May 4, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> NPR did an interview with Larry Wilmore about his remarks.  It's a pretty good listen.
> Larry Wilmore On 'Breaking Taboos' At The White House Correspondents' Dinner



NPR printed that word ONCE in the attached article, despite it's obfuscated reference many times, yet it's good enough or acceptable to use to *honor* (his word, not mine) POTUS?

Edited: @Deathy McDeath schooled me.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 4, 2016)

lindy said:


> NPR won't event print that word yet it's good enough or acceptable to use to *honor* (his word, not mine) POTUS?





> I've been called that word in my lifetime — the "-er" version — and I made a distinction between the use of "nigger" against us and the use of "nigga" that we've used with each other. On [_The Nightly Show _Monday] night, I said we conjugate the slur. ...


----------



## Devildoc (May 17, 2016)

Update:  Apparently CNN can't take a joke.  Freaking losers.

Mediaite Exclusive: CNN Cancelled Wilmore Appearance in Retaliation for WHC Dinner Jokes

I bet Wilmore will get even more publicity and business because of it.......


----------



## Viper1 (May 17, 2016)

I love it. Truth to power, and compared to other WHC remarks, it was tame.


----------



## Il Duce (May 17, 2016)

Viper1 said:


> I love it. Truth to power, and compared to other WHC remarks, it was tame.



I think Colbert lit them up pretty well several years ago.


----------

